# Cassette Toilet emergency



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

I am a 62 year old man about to leave on a 5 week trip to Italy and I am unable to open the door to the cassette toilet. Vehicle is a Euramobil 810 with a Thetford casette. My wife reckons I could manage if I used it once every other night!! Those of my age and gender will recognise the potential difficulty. Any help on how to get in would be appreciated. 
Tiggs


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Tiggs

Which door do you mean, is it the door to remove the cassette, the door into the bathroom or the door to open the toilet bowl to the cassette?

Andy


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Tiggs 

I'm a sympathetic 64 year old, also with a Eura Mobil (636LS) and I've taken a look at mine. I assume you mean the service door at the rear of the van with two push-buttons, top (locking) and bottom, and that the lock sticking is not the problem. If it is, then lubrication might help. My door has a little Thetford label inside stating its Door type 3, and I'm guessing yours will be the same for what it's worth. 

I couldn't see how it could be opened without damage as the screws fastening the door casing into position are under the door's flange, probably for its security! Interior access looks impossible without major works.

Sorry to be unable to help, but I suspect it might be necessary to contact a Thetford service agent, but maybe others know better. I shall watch the thread and hope to learn. Hope you get it sorted in time, and have a great trip.

Pard (v green at your plans!)


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi the service door can be a problem - Apply pressure (push ) the top of the door inwards at the same time as pressing the button, then do the same at the bottom. This should release the pressure on the catches - you might have to do it once or twice to get the door open. Then lubricate.
Michael


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Andy,
Thanks for your concern. It is the external door to the compartment where the cassette is located. First it would not lock after fiddling it is now locked permanently
Regards
Tiggs


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Tiggs said:


> Andy,
> Thanks for your concern. It is the external door to the compartment where the cassette is located. First it would not lock after fiddling it is now locked permanently
> Regards
> Tiggs


It's obviously a faulty lock. Try squirting a bit of WD40 in the lock and on the key. If you get it to open and there a risk of it recurring I would take a chance and leave it unlocked.

I not heard of any cases of anyone having a Thetford holding tank pinched but I'm sure that I'll be proven wrong quite soon!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As has been suggested, try WD40. Is the key turning and the door not opening or is the key not turning either fully or partly?


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

The key is not turning fully. It stops after about 80% of what it used to. Thanks for your comments
Regards
Tiggs


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Try
Lots of key wiggling
Some Lubrication 
Blow though the lock with a jet of compressed air
More Key wiggling

Then if that fails, and you are off on a trip and need to fix it NOW... the last resort ... drill out the barrel of the lock.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tiggs

how are you getting on with opening your door?

is it a thetford door or a Euromobile one?

when the lock turns does it turn a latch /lever on the rear of the door ? could something have dropped down & jammed it ?

I see that you are in Cardiff

I could pop over if to see if I could offer any assistance - another pair of hands, etc

send me a PM if you would like some assistance

Edit!!!!
* Oophs * as you are about to go off on your hols - for security purposes it would be probably better to meet you somewhere like a Tescos car park then you wouldnt have to worry about some stranger - me - knowing your house is empty !


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Tiggs

The advice above is all good, if you can get it open by the use of WD40, pressing the door in whilst turning the key pushing the lock in then once open see if the lock can be adjusted away from the edge of the door or removed and lubricated.

Hope you get it resolved in time for your holiday

If all else fails then try a dealer on the way to the ferry, if it Dover try Johns cross, they may be able to fix it.

Andy


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your comments and offer of help it is very much appreciated. The door is a Thetford. I have to work in west Wales tommorow so will not be about. Motorhome is on a secure site which has a caravan maintainence centre. Hopefully I can get it fixed on Monday. My wife still thinks this is the funniest thing that has happened since we bout the vehicle
Regards
Tiggs


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Have you another key for this lock ! 

I suggest you try it if you do especially if the one you have been trying is a copy not the original

good luck!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh Pusser ...... where are you when we need you 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Actually I seem to remember you are more au fait with the inside of the gubbins than the outside  

Sue


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Iv,e gota Euramobil 810 HS as well. I rarely lock the toilet compartment door, which like yours is a Thetford door. If someone is so desperate that they need to pinch my cassette their need must be greater than mine. Now, having said that I suppose I,m tempting providence. Sods law says it will be nicked by tomorrow.
If you really end up having to get the lock tumbler out, someone with a slide hammer will take a few seconds. You will of course then need a new tumbler.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It's not a good idea to use WD40 on locks as it will harden up and it will be very difficult to get the key in, as I have found out.
It would be better to use a Sillicon based product which will do the job better.

Mike


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

good point MikeCo about the WD40

I seem to remember that graphite based lubricants are best for locks


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

trek said:


> good point MikeCo about the WD40
> 
> I seem to remember that graphite based lubricants are best for locks


There is an old fashioned way that I used to use when I was an Apprentice Joiner many years ago and that is to keep running a soft lead pencil over the key. It's surprising how much graphite you can get into a lock this way.

Mike


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> Oh Pusser ...... where are you when we need you 8O 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Actually I seem to remember you are more au fait with the inside of the gubbins than the outside
> 
> Sue


Yes, I was going to suggest that if all else fails the OP could always buy a Porta Potti as, I believe, Pusser did. (Two loos la trek :lol: )

Chris


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

try pushing door in as you turn key to take pressure off lock 

joe


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments. Have just returned from working in west Wales. Going down the motorhome now to try the suggestions that were made. Taking a lump hammer as a standby!!
Tiggs


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Push the buttons in until you hear the second click
The key shold turn thro 90 degrees then
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

I am pleased to say that the problem has been sorted-much to my relief now and I m sure when I'm away. Door was not damaged but can no longer be locked. Fault appears to have been caused by a perished rubber ring in the locking mechanism. Thanks to all for your contributions
Tiggs


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Tiggs said:


> I am pleased to say that the problem has been sorted-much to my *relief*................


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

That's good news...you be able to go at your own convenience.....


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Horaay, thank goodness for that, I had my legs crossed for the whole of this . 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------

